# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Σύγκρουση ταχύπλοου με τουριστικό στην Αίγινα με 3 νεκρούς

## sylver23

*Σύγκρουση σκαφών ανοιχτά της Αίγινας - Επιχείρηση διάσωσης επιβατών

http://www.cnn.gr/news/ellada/story/...sosis-epivaton*

----------


## sv1xv

Ναυτεμπορική: "_Για «κατασκευασμένες ειδήσεις» έκανε λόγο ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Θοδωρής Δρίτσας κληθείς να σχολιάσει τις φημολογίες που συνέδεαν κυβερνητικά στελέχη με την τραγωδία της Αίγινας, αλλά και τις κατηγορίες της αντιπολίτευσης για εξωθεσμική παρέμβαση στο έργο της δικαιοσύνης_." 

Περισσότερα: *Θ. Δρίτσας για δυστύχημα Αίγινας: Ζήτησα να μην μείνει καμία πτυχή ανεξερεύνητη*.

.

----------


## sv1xv

Νεότερη ενημέρωση για το θέμα, το οποίο έχει αρχίσει να λαμβάνει εκτεταμένες διαστάσεις, με επώνυμες πλέον αναφορές των δημοσιογράφων Παπαπαναγιώτου και Πορτοσάλτε.

*Επίθεση κυβερνητικών πηγών σε δημοσιογράφους και σε ΠΑΣΟΚ-Ποτάμι για την Αίγινα. Στην αντεπίθεση Α. Πορτοσάλτε - Μπ. Παπαπαναγιώτου* 

.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ναυάγιο Αίγινας: Ανελκύστηκε το σκάφος Αντωνία επτά μήνες μετά την τραγωδία*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/lista-archikis-selidas/nayagio-aiginas-anelkistike-to-skafos-antonia/

----------

